# What videos should I produce?



## Admin (Feb 1, 2018)

I am getting a plan together for the motorhome videos that I am going to put on my YouTube channel. I am interested to know what videos / how to guides that you would like to see?

Also suggestions on videos that new motorhome owners might want/need to view.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Van layouts. (Rear lounge, rear kitchen, drop down beds etc.)

You could video various types at a meet.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ferry crossings would be handy,especially for any new owners.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 1, 2018)

Charging systems, b2b, solar etc


----------



## harrow (Feb 1, 2018)

Mending fridges

Leisure batteries

Solar panels

Weight upgrades/downrating

:goodluck:


----------



## kenspain (Feb 1, 2018)

How to leave a wild camping site clean when you move on


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 1, 2018)

Something for newbies, plugging in to 240v on a campsite.


----------



## runnach (Feb 1, 2018)

I would start with the basics we assume a degree of knowledge ,motorhomes are pretty generic so how the fire works fridge etc...how to use a multimeter in simple terms is a great asset when identifying electric problems whatever the chosen subject keep it simple and engaging I am sure there is a market.

I shall watch with interest and wish you good luck 

Channa


----------



## izwozral (Feb 1, 2018)

1. The etiquette of wild camping.

2. The pro's and cons of a self build against a coach built.

3. How to gain access to Annie's vodka stash.


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Feb 1, 2018)

How about encouraging members to submit short videos(say 1 to 2 mins long) of camping spots or aires as a couple of photos or Google Street views is sometimes not enough.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 1, 2018)

Show how to work out your vans weight limits and MGW per Axle


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

Installing refillable gas bottles, and filling them at the pump


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

Draining down for winter storage.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

Solar panels how they work and their advantages


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

How to check tyre conditions and how to read dates on them


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

Security to prevent losing your motorhome,

As there has been so many motorhomes stolen then the stolen ones must be coming back on the market with a new identity, so show people where and how to look for tell tale signs, to make sure that the bargain they have bought isn’t a stolen motorhome.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

How to use a damp metre when buying a motorhome


----------



## barryd (Feb 1, 2018)

britcoms said:


> How about encouraging members to submit short videos(say 1 to 2 mins long) of camping spots or aires as a couple of photos or Google Street views is sometimes not enough.



Or you could join forces with or link to Keith Chesterfields youtube channel where he has done loads of Aires videos and a few playlists of regions.

YouTube


----------



## winks (Feb 1, 2018)

Serious concern here Phil.

Point 3 of post number 9 would seem to be encouraging you, as Admin and therefore responsible for the welfare of your members, to put themselves in a position of extreme danger.:scared:

Cheers

H


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Whatever videos you post, I would add a disclaimer.

This could prevent you being sued when somebody gets blown up by a bad installation, or even gets hacked to death after being gassed by a mad axe murderer in a dodgy location.


----------



## Wully (Feb 1, 2018)

Cleaning and best products for cleaning removing tar and gunk from paintwork how to remove  scratches from windows ect


----------



## r4dent (Feb 1, 2018)

based on some of the posts from experience members

1) implications of scooter racks; bike racks; full tanks and trailers on axle loading.

2) Inverters - what they can and cannot do

3) Generators - what they can and cannot do (and when and where)

4) Site types - the 2 big clubs; CL & CS; Commercial; pub stops; Wild camps.  How to find them.

5) License types and van types

6) Insurance UK & EU

7) Animals in vans - travelling harness; taking to EU

8) Cooking - recipes - cooking methods

9) not getting bogged down an what to do if you are.

10) Disposing of waste

11) Safe reversing.

12 - Checking the pitch before and after camping.

13 Getting level



I think you will have more DVDs than Star Trek.


----------



## winks (Feb 1, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Whatever videos you post, I would add a disclaimer.
> 
> This could prevent you being sued when somebody gets blown up by a bad installation, or even gets hacked to death after being gassed by a mad axe murderer in a dodgy location.




Do you really think Annie can be fairly classified thus?

Cheers

H


----------



## rockape (Feb 1, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Van layouts. (Rear lounge, rear kitchen, drop down beds etc.)
> 
> You could video various types at a meet.


That means you have to get out of bed Rob


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

rockape said:


> That means you have to get out of bed Rob



I used to be glad to get out of bed Mike.

But that was when it was a slab of memory foam on the floor!


----------



## rockape (Feb 1, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I used to be glad to get out of bed Mike.
> 
> But that was when it was a slab of memory foam on the floor!


 somewhere in the house I have a memory foam pillow. never used., can,t remember where I put it.:sleep-040:


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2018)

Would a film on "Emmanuel goes Camping"  be a winner do you think ?


----------



## Andys (Feb 1, 2018)

A basic beginners guide, things that you take for granted after a while, filling with water, emptying the toilet (not actually emptying a full one) but showing how to do it 
Those types of thngs


----------



## Ed on Toast (Feb 1, 2018)

Lots of great and useful subjects to add but keep them short and punchy. Not huge amounts of tiny details as these can confuse the intended message and watch-ability.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 1, 2018)

How to get maximum spread of waste water when going around roundabouts.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2018)

there are so many sensible suggestions here..  sorry about my frivolity !    Maybe once Phil has decided what his list of topics  is going to be  -  some of us could volunteers to research on Utube for him, looking for  pre-existing bits of film   -  so that Phil could  use links for a lot them.....  

if the info is there.....    no one need reinvent the wheel !!


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2018)

don't think it has been mentioned yet except in terms of increasing GVW ....

Weight - Importance of Distribution; Implications of being overweight of handling, tyres & legality;  tricks and tips to reduce weight.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Feb 1, 2018)

Big question. 
Most of the valid suggestions made are already well represented on many platforms. 
Anything technical should be submitted for peer review to ensure correct information is given. What about sticking to the brand and give advice on the do's and don'ts of Wild Camping including what is or isn't lawful.


----------



## runnach (Feb 1, 2018)

I will be truthful and you may have noted I odnt post much on electrickery questions ...Inverters are a mystery to me...so a simple explanations rules of thumb for size etc and possible alternatives I would find interesting...and I dare say not alone 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Big question.
> Most of the valid suggestions made are already well represented on many platforms.
> Anything technical should be submitted for peer review to ensure correct information is given. What about sticking to the brand and give advice on the do's and don'ts of Wild Camping including what is or isn't lawful.



I may be wrong, but I'm not sure this new venture is strictly confined to Wildcamping?


----------



## Tezza (Feb 1, 2018)

My tuppence worth.
the Phil fan club here will watch you Phil if you put up a vid showing how fast a certain paint will dry. I don’t think that’s the point of making the vids ( but I could be wrong ) and as for some of the suggestions wow , how to empty a toilet cassette? I’m hoping that one was in jest. The next idea will be why not show how to put the key in the ignition.
People seem to think that only newbies will watch . And themselves of course. But the whole point is to drive traffic to the vid site. 
Your toys and reviews of the toys , great idea. Where you are parked up , maybe a review of a pub that allows motorhomes. Anything  in the news that pertains to motorhomes , with a “ What do you lot think , let me know in the comments below”
When making the vid remember to modulate  moderate and emphasise. Now worse than a voice that sounds as though the text is being read. Get excited , get angry .
Live vids are ok , but once in a while. When you go live you are live , with every mistake and stutter on show. Editing is your friend. Maybe using 2 cameras from different angles . 10 mins of seeing one person without moving is boring , cut , cut and cut again.Watch tv , even newsreaders are shown from different angles after a few seconds. 
Be different try and have a usp. Snappy fast and witty. Make people want to watch your next vid as soon as they have finished watching their first.
Maybe this isn’t what you wanted to read but surely my opinion is as valid as anybody else’s.


----------



## carol (Feb 1, 2018)

Ed on Toast said:


> Lots of great and useful subjects to add but keep them short and punchy. Not huge amounts of tiny details as these can confuse the intended message and watch-ability.



Don't think I agree there, Ed, especially if they're educational and not just for entertainment they need to be detailed.


----------



## Tezza (Feb 1, 2018)

Ohhhh , why not ask people on the sites to ask you questions. Not live . Maybe a “ Phil reply’s “ slot where you answer 5 or so questions that were submitted the week before. Giving you time to swot and get YOUR point of view across on the question. It will get you even more feedback  which in turn other viewers will comment on . And on it goes building all the time.


----------



## runnach (Feb 1, 2018)

carol said:


> Don't think I agree there, Ed, especially if they're educational and not just for entertainment they need to be detailed.



Hi Carol , I think it is a really difficult balancing act having done cooking demos in the past ...some people need the basics to give them confidence to set off on their journey others want a far more detailed and technical explanation ...getting that balance is really hard ,,god knows how you did that as a teacher drive me mad,

On reflection I watched an excellent programme this morning at an unearthly hour about the Humber Bridge ( Bridges of Britain ) Naturally where we live it is of interest and I know it reasonably well, factoids which to my mind I found interesting and then explanations of design challenges they came across and after 9 years...really well presented the presenter never seen him before but excited by it ( that's important) and took trouble using models at one point to demonstrae was achieved so really interesting on different levels

Many years ago I traded with a chap called Pete Hickson , Pete would buy and sell anything literally ...I know he bought a llama and traded it on to couple of minesweepers and a frigate, but his real passion was generators ....wow by the time he had finished such was his infection your life was empty without a genny .my point being that enthusiasm and engagement is something you cant train nor buy .I think if you are making videos like bridge man that is the secret perhaps of presenting

Channa


----------



## wildebus (Feb 1, 2018)

There is a guy on YouTube who does some good videos with a technical bent. David Bott of "outside our bubble" (I think that is the channel name). Bit of a mad presenter and fun to watch for that reason.  Full Timer in a massive 45' RV and very technical guy (amongst other things he started the AVSForum).  Videos like he does, but on products for the UK Market would be very good I think.


----------



## winks (Feb 2, 2018)

How about "Debbie does Llandulas"

Cheers

H

Et vino veritas...


----------



## Andys (Feb 2, 2018)

Tezza said:


> how to empty a toilet cassette? I’m hoping that one was in jest.
> 
> Not a jest
> When i first started 12 years ago, i did not have a clue, I knew I wanted MH and bought one, turned up on a site (aaaaarrrrr) drove past MH water fill up point arrived at out plot and set up.
> ...


----------



## wildebus (Feb 2, 2018)

The "basics" such as the above are just the kind of things most people don't like to ask about as feel silly/embarrassed/etc. and would be good topics to cover IMO. Don't have to be long, and people who already know everything don't need to watch them.

And could bring in a whole new group of potential viewers ... Americans!  Who with their black tanks and "city water" setups will have no idea about European Motorhoming.
Could also be a nice revenue stream with those kind of videos licensed to MH rental companies to have available for newbie renters.


----------



## Admin (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.

As far as technical how-to guides go, unless I am considered competent in a field I will not be producing a video that gives in-depth advice about it. I think most of my technical content will be about the theory of motorhome electrics. I am qualified and industry experienced in auto electrics, electronic systems and mains electrics. So that covers me for pretty much everything in the motorhome.

I will be avoiding anything to do with gas other than usage guides. So I won't be doing installation or repair guides on gas appliances. I may, however, get someone who is competent in these fields to appear on my channel.

Very basic guides like how to empty a toilet are important as new motorhome owners will be facing tasks that they have never come across before. Giving people good advice can make their learning curve much better.

The content of videos about wild camping etiquette and general good practice will be posted here first for peer review. This will hopefully make sure that I am giving the advice that this community supports.

Videos about grey and black waste will include best practice, but will also include some discussion about some of the grey areas like empty cassettes in public toilets and dropping grey waste on grass.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2018)

Tezza said:


> My tuppence worth.
> the Phil fan club here will watch you Phil if you put up a vid showing how fast a certain paint will dry. I don’t think that’s the point of making the vids ( but I could be wrong ) and as for some of the suggestions wow ,* how to empty a toilet cassette*? I’m hoping that one was in jest. The next idea will be why not show how to put the key in the ignition.
> People seem to think that only newbies will watch . And themselves of course. But the whole point is to drive traffic to the vid site.
> Your toys and reviews of the toys , great idea. Where you are parked up , maybe a review of a pub that allows motorhomes. Anything  in the news that pertains to motorhomes , with a “ What do you lot think , let me know in the comments below”
> ...




The first time i needed to empty my toilet box i had no idea how to get the cassette out of the locker.....   i had never come across a down-wards restraining bar which kept it in place.

Next time....  i still couldn't get it out cos i had left the internal WC rubber flap open......

If you dont know these things  its a killer trying to do something really simply.....


----------



## wildebus (Feb 2, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> The first time i needed to empty my toilet box i had no idea how to get the cassette out of the locker.....   i had never come across a down-wards restraining bar which kept it in place.
> 
> Next time....  i still couldn't get it out cos i had left the internal WC rubber flap open......
> 
> If you dont know these things  its a killer trying to do something really simply.....


I don't understand your description above. Your loo clearly works differently to mine.  So - in all seriousness - a series of using MH and Campervan toilets, covering different designs, would actually be really good! 




PS. Robin Williams does a good demo tutition in the movie "RV"   ("fire in the hole")


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 2, 2018)

winks said:


> How about "Debbie does Llandulas"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


didnt think phils van was called debbie


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2018)

wildebus;902995[B said:
			
		

> ]I don't understand your description above[/B]. Your loo clearly works differently to mine.  So - in all seriousness - a series of using MH and Campervan toilets, covering different designs, would actually be really good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a standard small grey cassette with a yellow cap on a circular funnel which hinges out when emptying. There is a yellow hinged 4" x 3" plastic bar at the front of the locker which is permanently hinged in the up position and when i need to remove it i have to flatten the yellow bar to a horizontal position to slide the cassette out.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 2, 2018)

he could do on them on wildlife  like mouse hunting and the best mousetrap out there and how to mouseproof motor home


----------



## Tezza (Feb 2, 2018)

By the sounds of others on here it they want things that will pertain to newbies. That’s fine but seriously will limit the audience . And to make it a success your going to need more than newbies. 300, 000 registered motor caravans in the uk. How many of them are new , and how many will have been given a proper handover by the dealer. Phil might be your friend so you will watch anything he puts up. To me Phil is the boss here so I will only watch something of interest to me . Others have. I idea who Phil is so it has to good...., very good to keep their interest and get them coming back for more. A usp


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 2, 2018)

Think you could do with some tips from the farm girl YouTube
YouTube


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 2, 2018)

Chris356 said:


> Think you could do with some tips from the farm girl YouTube
> YouTube


  a couple of very interesting points.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 2, 2018)

Updating sat navs and adding poi’s


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 2, 2018)

Are you in the van producing a 'private' video now? Pmsl.

We're in the pub mate, come in! What time are you eating?


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 2, 2018)

Chris356 said:


> Think you could do with some tips from the farm girl YouTube
> YouTube



She seems nice


----------



## Annabella (Feb 2, 2018)

izwozral said:


> 3. How to gain access to Annie's vodka stash.



No danger of that. If you get past the first line of defence, Annie, you come face to face with the second, and more dangerous, line of defence............*SUE*


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 2, 2018)

Annabella said:


> No danger of that. If you get past the first line of defence, Annie, you come face to face with the second, and more dangerous, line of defence............*SUE*



And then there is Taya


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 2, 2018)

Love the idea in principle. But for some of us data is an issue.  We are mostly abroad and using our Three contract which limits us to 12 GB per month. With everything that we need to research and plan, that does not allows us to view any videos. Some of your videos will be really interesting and useful. So a really good description as to what they are about will be really helpful to inform us whether we should use some of our valuable data on watching them.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 2, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Love the idea in principle. But for some of us data is an issue.  We are mostly abroad and using our Three contract which limits us to 12 GB per month. With everything that we need to research and plan, that does not allows us to view any videos. Some of your videos will be really interesting and useful. So a really good description as to what they are about will be really helpful to inform us whether we should use some of our valuable data on watching them.



Maybe one about where to find free wifi or how to boost wifi signals would be good.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Mar 31, 2018)

carol said:


> Don't think I agree there, Ed, especially if they're educational and not just for entertainment they need to be detailed.



Point taken Carol but sometimes toooooooo much minor detail can confuse the novice. Maybe Basic - Intermediate - Advanced ? might offer a route? 

It would also give Phil three videos for folk to watch, therefore increase his return?


----------



## Debs (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi Phil, no suggestions about content, as I am happy watching whatever is produced, but it might be worth considering a remote microphone to avoid wind interference.


----------

